# Jobs in Telecom Sector in Australia



## priteshgandhi

Hi,
Myself Pritesh Gandhi, have just got skills assessed positively by Engineers Australia.
Before lodging file at DIAC, I want to know about Job situaution for Telecom Engineer in Australia.

I have 3 yrs of exp in telecom sector (GSM/CDMA) in well known MNC.
I want to know what are changes of getting job in telecom sector??

If not telecom then which other industry is in demand in australia???

Thanks in Advance.........


----------



## Wanderer

priteshgandhi said:


> Hi,
> Myself Pritesh Gandhi, have just got skills assessed positively by Engineers Australia.
> Before lodging file at DIAC, I want to know about Job situaution for Telecom Engineer in Australia.
> 
> I have 3 yrs of exp in telecom sector (GSM/CDMA) in well known MNC.
> I want to know what are changes of getting job in telecom sector??
> 
> If not telecom then which other industry is in demand in australia???
> 
> Thanks in Advance.........


The job market in Australia does fluctuate in many industries, telecommunications included.
Some recent events that may be pertinent to you are
. CDMA system has ceased in Australia.
. Telstra our national formerly fully government owned communications organisation has now been partially privatised and for mobile services there is a lot of competition and Telstra does from time to time downsize its workforce.
. You might want to have a look at their organisation along with Optus, Vodafone and other secondary piggyback providers.
. The current government has started up a program for national fibre optic IT services - Home - National Broadband Network - NBN Co Limited
. Our federal opposition has a policy to abort that if elected.
So getting work in Australia is much like getting work in any country, there being many different factors and it is difficult to say at any point in time that there is a severe shortage of particular professions, medical ones being an exception or predict the future.

It is certainly a risk for anyone to move to another country not knowing if they will be able to get employment or not and that is one reason the current government has strengthened immigration focus on employer sponsorship visas - Workers - Visas & Immigration


----------



## priteshgandhi

Thanks for quick reply....

I understand that its always going to be difficult to find a good job in current scenario.....

But i have came accross one of the post in which it was stated that it was even difficult to find low profile jobs like waiter, etc.....I want to know how much is this true???


----------



## Wanderer

priteshgandhi said:


> Thanks for quick reply....
> 
> I understand that its always going to be difficult to find a good job in current scenario.....
> 
> But i have came accross one of the post in which it was stated that it was even difficult to find low profile jobs like waiter, etc.....I want to know how much is this true???


In tighter economic times, jobs are always more difficult to come by.
For waiting for instance, people spend less, dine out less and so less waiting work but more people out of work elsewhere are competing.
And then many international students have been coming to Australia in recent years with a hope of getting PR and while here they can also work part time.
Ones who get PR may not be able to get work and so they too will look for work like waiting.

So yes, there is strong competition and not so much a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow and so you may be best to just make a career as best you can where you are.


----------



## reet205

Hi,

I have recently moved to Australia. I have got 2 years of experience in telecom transmission, optimization and management of circuits.
Do you think the experience is relevant to telecom jobs available in Australia?
If yes, suggest some good companies.

Also if someone suggest some short term course that can help me getting a good job in telecom sector.

Thanks in advance!

Regards
Reet


----------

